# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  من ذاكرة وطن

## معاذ ملحم

يوميات الحياة الاجتماعية فـي جرش وجوارها عام 1956م

هذه يوميات اردنية لم يكشف عنها من قبل، وهي في جوهرها كنز معرفي نادر للحياة الاجتماعية والثقافية والعامة في حواضر شرقي الاردن وجوارها، وخصوصا عمان واربد ودمشق وبيروت وحيفا وطبريا.
وهي يوميات ثرية وغزيرة وواسعة التفاصيل بشكل يجعلها مرجعا دقيقا وموثقا لطبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية الحقيقية، كما عاشها الناس العاديون في العقود الاولى من القرن العشرين.
ان صاحب اليوميات ينتمي الى واحدة من ابرز عائلات اربد، التي كانت تعنى بتعليم ابنائها مبكرا، فوالده كان رئيسا لبلدية اربد لمدة ربع قرن تقريبا منذ اواخر القرن التاسع عشر ومديرا لادارة حصر التبغ الريجي.
وقد درس صـــاحب اليوميات الحقوق في دمشق وتخرج منها عام 1940 وعمل مدرسا فمحاميا ثم حاكما اداريا لعدة مدن في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بضفتيها (الطفيلة وعجلون وجرش والمفرق ومادبا واريحا) في الفترة (47-1959).


الاعتداء الاسرائيلي على حوسان

الاحد 23/9/1956
علمت ان جلالة الملك الحسين سيزور اللواء الشمالي لمدة يومين، وستقام له حفلة شاي في المفرق، بدعوة من المجلس البلدي يوم الاربعاء القادم الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر.

الثلاثاء 25/9/1956
تناول جلالة الملك طعام الغذاء في عجلون بدعوة من المجلس البلدي، كما تناول طعام العشاء في اربد بدعوة من مجلس بلدية اربد.

الاحد 23/9/1956
(...) كان من المقرر ان يحضر اليوم جلالة الملك الحسين حفلة غذاء في الرمثا وحفلة شاي في المفرق، بدعوة من المجلس البلدي، ولكن بسبب اعتداء اليهود على القوات الاردنية في حوسان (!) ومقتل (50) جندياً اضطر جلالته لأن يغادر اربد عند منتصف الليل الى عمان.
اورد خبر نقله قائم مقام الى مادبا اعتباراً من 1/10/1956. كما ذكر مباشرته العمل في ذلك التاريخ، وان قاضي الصلح في مادبا كان (صبحي حسن). ومن الاسماء التي اورد انه زارها في مادبا: شريف ابو الغنم شقيق محمد ابو الغنم، عادل جميعان - رئيس البلدية، محمد عبدالحافظ - مختار اللاجئين، احمد عودة - وكيل قائد مقاطعة مادبا.

الانتخابات النيابية

الثلاثاء 9/10/1956
(...) في الساعة الواحدة والنصف من يوم الغد يقفل باب الترشيح للمجلس النيابي.
اورد ان مرشحي مادبا للانتخابات النيابية هم: الشراري، الشهوان، ابو الغنم. كما اورد اسماء زارها في مادبا: مسلم ابو قاعود، الدكتور روحي تكروري.

الخميس 18/10/1956
منهمك في هذه الايام بتهيئة العمل للانتخابات النيابية يوم 21/10/1956.

الجمعة 19/10/1956
عدد صناديق الاقتراع لقضاء مادبا باستثناء الدائرة الثالثة (24) صندوقاً.

الحمايدة والبلقاوية والعجارمة

السبت 20/10/1956
عدد الناخبين (27000) ناخب: الحمايدة (462ر14) ومرشحهم شراري داوود الرواحنة، البلقاوية (605ر8) ومرشحهم محمد سالم ابو الغنم، العجارمة (139ر4) ومرشحهم فضيل الشهوان.

الاحد 21/10/1956
بدأت عملية الاقتراع في قضاء مادبا من الساعة السابعة من صباح اليوم وستستمر حتى الساعة الرابعة مساء.
تجولت اليوم ومعي قائد المقاطعة السيد رشيد الروسان على جميع مراكز الاقتراع.

الاثنين 22/10/1956
في تمام الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم بدأت عملية الفرز في مادبا من قبل ثلاث لجان (تقدمت بها) ووافق عليها وزير الداخلية برئاسة القاضي الشرعي وقاضي الصلح ومأمور التسجيل وتحت اشرافي، وعضوية ستة من الكتّاب، وانتهت عملية الفرز عند الثالثة صباحاً، بنجاح مرشح الحمايدة (شراري داوود الرواحنة). وكانت نتيجة الاقتراع كما يلي: 106ر14 شراري، 271ر8 ابو الغنم، 984ر3 فضيل. ذهبت الى عمان ومعي ابو هشام وسلمت اوراق الاقتراع للداخلية.
ومن الاسماء التي اوردها في مادبا: ميخائيل المرزوق، وكيل في مقاطعة الدرك - احمد المحادين، عطية الحمارنة.

اعتقال زعماء الثورة الجزائرية

الاحد 28/10/1956
اضربت الدول العربية عامة احتجاجاً على اعتقال الزعماء الجزائريين الخمسة من قبل الفرنسيين، وقد تظاهر الطلاب والاهلون في مادبا، وجاءوا الى ساحة القائم مقامية، وألقيت خطب كثيرة، وقد شكرتهم بكلمة من شرفة القائم مقامية.

العدوان الثلاثي على مصر

الثلاثاء 30/10/1956
هاجمت اسرائيل مصر عن طريق الكونتيلا.
الكونتيلا هو احد الممرات البرية الاساسية في سيناء.

الخميس 1/11/1956
معارك عنيفة بين مصر واسرائيل، تؤازرها قوات انجليزية وإفرنسية.

الاحد 4/11/1956
ايدت مصر جميع الدول العربية في نضالها مع اسرائيل وبريطانيا وفرنسا.
من الاسماء التي اوردها في مادبا: ميخائيل زوايدة - ابو نبيل، جمال الحسن وأخيه صبحي الحسن، احمد المبيضين مفتش المواشي، محمد ابو وندي - ماعين، ابو زعل الحداد - ماعين، علي (الخفان-) - الكعابنة، عادل فرهود، عارف المعايطة، كاتب قاضي الصلح، خليل الهروط - لبّ، شفيق الخليف - ذيبان، شراري الصياح، فضيل الشهوان - ام الخنافيش، سالم ابو كف الرواجيح، نجيب طليل - مهندس الري، يوسف الزعمط - مفتش المياه، كساب الشخانبة - وادي الواله، جريس كرادشة - ابو دخل الله، يعقوب الجرايسة، متري المسنات، عبدالقادر قطيش - ماعين، سليم ابو قاعود، منصور الحمايدة، محمد الناصر - قاضي صلح مادبا، هاني يوسف الخياط - كاتب رسائل في مادبا.

لجنة التوجيه الوطني

السبت 17/11/1956
(...) قابلت صباح اليوم دولة رئيس الوزراء (سليمان النابلسي) كما قابلت شفيق رشيدات (وزير المعارف والعدلية) وكلفت من الرئيس بوظيفة سكرتير مجلس النواب، درجة ثالثة، فأبديت موافقتي.
اورد انه في شهر كانون الاول تقرر (موعد توزيع مياه عيون موسى).

الجمعة 7/12/1956
(...) امطار خفيفة.

السبت 8/12/1956
للمرة الثانية منذ بداية موسم الشتاء تمطر السماء، وكانت هذه المرة عامة في مادبا 23م.
اورد انه (هطلت ثلوج خفيفة في مادبا) في تلك الفترة. كما ذكر انه اشترى غسالة (هوفر) من عمان بـ (35) ديناراً احضرها بسيارة قائد المقاطعة.

هزة ارضية

الثلاثاء 18/12/1956
في الساعة السابعة والدقيقة الخامسة والخمسين من مساء اليوم وقعت هزة عنيفة، شعر بها سكان الاردن وسوريا ولبنان، استمرت خمس ثوان، وعلى اثر وقوعها هرعت مع العائلة والاولاد الى خارج البيت بفزع شديد ثم عدنا شاكرين الله على السلامة.

موظفو المملكة

الثلاثاء 25/12/1956
عيد الميلاد المجيد للطوائف الغربية، قمت وبرفقتي قائد المقاطعة وقائد الحرس الوطني بمعايدة بعض وجوه الاخوان المسيحيين الغربيين في مادبا.
اورد عدد الموظفين في المملكة: 17 الوزراء ومن برتبتهم، 58 اعضاء مجلس الامة باستثناء الرئيسين، 63 الخصوصيين والدرجة الاولى، 924 السادسة حتى الثانية، 5574 موظفو الصنف الثاني، 2800 الموظفون غير المصنفين، المجموع 9436.
وبهذا تنتهي يوميات العام 1956.

يوميات الحياة الاجتماعية في مادبا وجوارها في العام 1957 (1)

يوميات هذا العام موجودة في مفكرة صغيرة جدا هي (مفكرة الجامعة) الصادرة في (دمشق).
قضاء مادبا وناحية ذيبان

الاثنين 7/1/1957
قمت بمعايدة وجوه المسيحيين الشرقيين اليوم ومعي قائد المقاطعة وقائد الحرس الوطني والنائب شراري الداوود (...).
في مطلع شهر شباط اورد تساقط الثلوج في مادبا، وكذلك عواصف ثلجية شملت سائر انحاء المملكة وانقطاع (المواصلات في جميع انحاء المملكة وخارجها). وقد اورد في عدة صفحات ان قضاء مادبا يشمل في تلك الفترة الاماكن التالية: (مادبا، ام الخنافيش، العال وام القنافذ، قرمية حسبان، السامك، ماسوح، الجبيل، المشقر، جرينة، كفير الوخيان الشرقي، كفير الوخيان الغربي، حنينا، كفير ابو سربوط، المصلوبية، ماعين، مريجمة ابو شخينب، لب، دليلة الحمايدة، مليح، عطروز، القريات، الجديدة، الدير، مكاور، سطيحة، قبور عبدالله، ام البرك، حسبان)، وان ناحية ذيبان تشمل: (ذيبان، وادي الواله، دحفره، الذهيبة، المثلوثة، الشقيق، برزه، عموريا، الكوم، طور الحشاش، ام شجيرة الشرقية، ام الرصاص، عليان، قهقهة، المشيرفة، رجيم سليم، عراعر، اللاهون، القبيبة، فليحة، مقعد ابن نصرالله، ام شجيرة الغربية، عقربا).

الغاء المعاهدة البريطانية الاردنية

الخميس 14/2/1957
تم اليوم توزيع الديات وقيمة المنهوبات في حوادث مادبا (البلقاوية والمسيحية) بحضور متصرف لواء البلقاء السيد صلاح سحيمات ووجوه الطرفين.

الاربعاء 20/2/1957
سافرت الى عمان اليوم وعدت بعد الظهر، ولم اتمكن من مقابلة الرئيس او وزير الداخلية لوجودهما في اريحا مع جلالة الملك، بمناسبة استعراض اللواء الرابع من قبل جلالة الحسين المعظم.

الجمعة 22/2/1957
تمت اليوم مراسيم الصلح الاخيرة بين البلقاوية والمسيحية في مادبا بحضور متصرف اللواء ووجوه الطرفين، وقد تم التزاور وتناول الطعام في بيت ميخائل المرزوق (...).
 من الاسماء التي اوردها في مادبا: اسحق شويحات، سالم عجيلات، حنا بجالي، فرح ابو جابر - مدير مجلس الاعمار، نعيم القسوس، اسحق فرح.

الثلاثاء 12/3/1957
اذاع الراديو مساء اليوم بانه ستعطل الدوائر الرسمية اليوم الخميس والجمعة والسبت القادم، وستقام احتفالات رسمية وشعبية حسب برنامج مفصل بمناسبة انهاء المعاهدة البريطانية الاردنية.
مهرجانات واحتفالات وطنية

الخميس 14/3/1957
اقيم اليوم في مدينة مادبا مهرجان رائع اشتركت فيه قوات الامن والحرس الوطني وطلاب وطالبات المدارس والكشافة والمرشدات وعموم الأهلين، وقد افتتحت الاحتفال بكلمة حماسية كانت موفقة جدا، واستمرت المهرجانات حتى منتصف الليل اطلقت الصواريخ والوف العيارات النارية ابتهاجا.
في الايام التالية ذكر هطول الامطار الغزيرة ولكنها لم تحل دون استمرار مهرجاناتنا وافراحنا حيث اقيم يوم الجمعة مهرجان اخر في مادبا، وكذلك مهرجان اخر اقيم في مدرسة مادبا الثانوية، وقد ذكر ذهابه الى خربة عمورية ومليح وصياغة - الاثرية.

السبت 23/3/1957
لم استعمل اجازتي اليوم بسبب توقع مجيء رئيس الوزراء السيد سليمان النابلسي الى مادبا لافتتاح مكتب الحزب الوطني الاشتراكي خلال اليومين القادمين (...).

افتتاح مكتب الحزب الوطني في مادبا

ذكر انه انهى صلحا عشائريا بسبب حادثة قتل بين (الحمايدة) وعشيرتي (الهروط والفقها).

الاحد 31/3/1957
بعد ظهر اليوم قدم الى مادبا دولة رئيس الوزراء السيد سليمان نابلسي لافتتاح فرع الحزب الوطني الاشتراكي. وقد اقمنا له احتفالا رائعا جدا، واشترك في استقباله معظم موظفي ووجوه القضاء في موكب من السيارات تزيد على (45) سيارة من منجه الى مادبا. وقد ادت له ثلة من الجند التحية قرب القائم مقامية، ثم استراح قليلا وشرب القهوة في ديوان القائم مقامية، ثم تناول طعام الغذاء على مائدة اسحق الفرح وعند الساعة الثالثة اقيم مهرجان خطابي في ساحة دير اللاتين (...).

اقالة وزارة النابلسي

الاثنين 1/4/1957
اول الصيام اليوم، اصوم واصلي في هذه الايام، فاحمده تعالى واشكره.

الاربعاء 10/4/1957
أقال جلالة الملك وزارة السيد سليمان نابلسي اليوم بعد الظهر، لاختلاف في الرأي حول سياسة الاردن الخارجية (مشروع ايزنهاور والشيوعية).
المقصود المشروع الاميركي الذي عرف باسم الرئيس (ايزنهاور) ومشروع قانون (مكافحة الشيوعية).



مجموعة 
نهى بطشون

تمتلك الاعلامية نهى بطشون مجموعة قيمة من الصور واللوحات والوثائق الخاصة بالاردن وفلسطين وغيرها، وسنعرض في هذه الصفحة بعض هذه الصور، بهدف استكمال المعلومات الخاصة بها بشكل دقيق مع القراء، استكمالاً لقيمتها كوثائق بصرية لمراحل مهمة من تاريخ المكان الاردني والعربي، وهي دعوة لمن يملك معلومات مؤكدة، عن الصور التي نعرضها، لتزويدنا بها.
اما صاحبة المجموعة فقد عملت في الاعلام بشكل مبكر، حيث التحقت بالـ (ب ب سي) هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية بلندن، في اواخر الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين، ثم عملت في الاذاعة والتلفزيون الاردني، وما تزال تعمل في مجال انتاج وتسويق الشرقيات، كتحف ولوحات تشكيلية، في جاليري خاص.




هذه صور تُنشر لاول مرة، وهي في الاصل عبارة عن نيجاتيف لأفلام من النوع القديم جداً، ويصعب تحميضها. وتعود هذه الصور ، في الاصل، الى المرحوم عبدالله الريحاني الذي كان ضابطاً في قوة الحدود والجيش العربي منذ تأسيسهما، وقد حصلت على هذه المجموعة السيدة نهى بطشون، منذ سنين طويلة، وما تزال تحتفظ بها.



 موقع الصورة وتاريخها: 
قد تكون الصورة في جنوبي الاردن أو في شرقه، وغالباً ما تكون في النصف الاول من القرن العشرين.
 شرح الصورة:
لم استطع تحديد طبيعة الصورة تماماً. ولكنها قد تكون في زمن المجاعة أو غيرها، فالجالسون على الارض من كبار وصغار يبدون في حالة فقر مدقع.
 التوثيق المطلوب: 
كل ما يتصل بالصورة من معلومات.

----------


## بركات نصيرات

مشكور يا معاذ 

يسلموووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ بركات 

وأهلا وسهلا بعودتك الى المنتدى

----------


## مادلين

شكرا ع الموضوع الحلو

----------

